# Dianabol & PCT



## Reverb (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi guy's. I have just got my hands on 100 Dianabol 10mg and I am going to start my first ever cycle very shortly, but before I do I would really appreciate some advice & guidance from yourselves as to be honest, I am a total novice when It comes to steroids. I would really like some advice on ;

1. How many mg's of Dianabol should I consume each day and for how long?

2. What should I take to counter-act Gyno, I know Novaldrex Is good but are there any other products out there that I should consider using?

3. What would you recommend I do for my PCT eg: How long should It last? What should I be taking whilst on this period?

Thanks guy's, I look foward to your replies


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

1. How many mg's of Dianabol should I consume each day and for how long? Depends on you. i take 30mg ed 6 weeks some take alot more

2. What should I take to counter-act Gyno, I know Novaldrex Is good but are there any other products out there that I should consider using?

you could take an AI somthing like arimidex 1/2mg ed

3. What would you recommend I do for my PCT eg: How long should It last? What should I be taking whilst on this period?

imo Clomid and nolvadex for 4 weeks

clomid 100/100/50/50 can taper last few tabs

nolvadex 20/20/20/20

you will need something for your liver milk thistle/liv 52 dbol is harsh on your liver

this of course this is my opion im sure someone with more experence will comment aswell

Thanks guy's, I look foward to your replies


----------



## Reverb (Dec 24, 2008)

newdur said:


> 1. How many mg's of Dianabol should I consume each day and for how long? Depends on you. i take 30mg ed 6 weeks some take alot more
> 
> 2. What should I take to counter-act Gyno, I know Novaldrex Is good but are there any other products out there that I should consider using?
> 
> ...


N


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Reverb said:


> N


Thanks for that, nice one. Would you recommend i take Arimidex all the way threw my cycle the Clomid & Nilvadex post cycle?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Others may disagree but I would recommend no more than 20mg ED of Dbol for a 1st cycle.

You can always use more on your 2nd


----------



## Reverb (Dec 24, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Others may disagree but I would recommend no more than 20mg ED of Dbol for a 1st cycle.
> 
> You can always use more on your 2nd


Cheers for that mate, nice one. If I take 20mg per day of Dianabol will that mean that any chances of gyno will be drastically reduced? I'm also having a lot of trouble getting my hands on some Nolvadex or Arimidex so a 20mg per day course might be ideal until that problem is resolved do you think?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Reverb said:


> Cheers for that mate, nice one. If I take 20mg per day of Dianabol will that mean that any chances of gyno will be drastically reduced? I'm also having a lot of trouble getting my hands on some Nolvadex or Arimidex so a 20mg per day course might be ideal until that problem is resolved do you think?


less gear= less aromatisation=less sides

and NO you never do a cycle without ancillaries.

SD


----------



## Reverb (Dec 24, 2008)

SportDr said:


> less gear= less aromatisation=less sides
> 
> and NO you never do a cycle without ancillaries.
> 
> SD


Thanks bud, when you say "Ancillaries" I take It you mean Nolvadex / Arimidex? I'm all new to this mate so bear with me! :thumbup1:

So for my first cycle If I take 20mg of Dianabol for 4 weeks what should I take along with them and how long for? Once my cycle Is complete what should I take and when? I really need some sound advice please guys


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Reverb said:


> Thanks bud, when you say "Ancillaries" I take It you mean Nolvadex / Arimidex? I'm all new to this mate so bear with me! :thumbup1:
> 
> So for my first cycle If I take 20mg of Dianabol for 4 weeks what should I take along with them and how long for? Once my cycle Is complete what should I take and when? I really need some sound advice please guys


Yes ancillaries are Nolva, Clomid and AI's such as Arimidex.

You only need to take Nolva during the cycle, you can take it eod or just take it when you get gyno symptoms such as itchy nipples. If you can get Arimidex it will prevent aromatisation and therfore you will have more circulating test and less estrogenic side effects, but its not vital as long as you have Nolva to put out fires as they start.

You really should read up on the profiles of Arimidex and Nolva/Clomid to understand why you should use them and when

SD

Newdur already answered your PCT question.


----------



## Reverb (Dec 24, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Yes ancillaries are Nolva, Clomid and AI's such as Arimidex.
> 
> You only need to take Nolva during the cycle, you can take it eod or just take it when you get gyno symptoms such as itchy nipples. If you can get Arimidex it will prevent aromatisation and therfore you will have more circulating test and less estrogenic side effects, but its not vital as long as you have Nolva to put out fires as they start.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the advice mate, It's appreciated, I shall now go and do some research on Arimidex, Clomid & Nolvadex as you suggested:beer:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Look here for profiles, dont buy anything from the site though.

http://www.steroid.com/drugprof.php


----------

